# Bolivar this morning



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Nothing happening near high island so moved near rollover. Hit a 28 1/2" red and found a dozen shark teeth.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You found a doz. in one trip?


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

peckerwood said:


> You found a doz. in one trip?


In about an hour.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great find, and nice red too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

That's awesome whats the secret to finding the shark teeth? I look every time I'm on the beach with little luck.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

jmack said:


> That's awesome whats the secret to finding the shark teeth? I look every time I'm on the beach with little luck.


^^^ What he said ^^^ I've been up and down Galveston, Freeport, Matty, and Sergent and have not found a one. I used to get a coffee cup full at Daytona in an hour when I was a teenager.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

jmack said:


> That's awesome whats the secret to finding the shark teeth? I look every time I'm on the beach with little luck.


Recently the only places I've found them is midcoast bolivar.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A really good day at the beach. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

jmack said:


> That's awesome whats the secret to finding the shark teeth? I look every time I'm on the beach with little luck.


Recently the only places I've found them is midcoast bolivar....
also to be a little more specific I like the falling tide and i search the shell beds. I look for the 'whale tail' of the root, a triangle shape and that deep black color. Once you 'see' one and you are in a place they are, they'll start popping up all over.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

the toninator said:


> Recently the only places I've found them is midcoast bolivar....
> 
> also to be a little more specific I like the falling tide and i search the shell beds. I look for the 'whale tail' of the root, a triangle shape and that deep black color. Once you 'see' one and you are in a place they are, they'll start popping up all over.


Good stuff thanks for the reply!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

